# anyone here try swi prolog? esp the webserver?



## azathoth (Dec 4, 2017)

for dynamic content?
http://www.pathwayslms.com/swipltuts/html/index.html


----------



## azathoth (Dec 5, 2017)

or too crazy?
seems has potential..to b awesome.


----------

